# مسيحي حي. لا يقدروا أن يهذموك



## fredyyy (1 أكتوبر 2010)

bitar قال:


> وكان الضياع يعتصر المعلم عوض
> وكأنه شجرة تجتثها آلة عملاقة من أرضها وتفصلها عن جذورها،
> كان الحشد السكران بانتصاره الآثم ذاهلاً عن مأساة الرجل،
> الذى صعد عدة درجات على سلالم ......
> ...





*كنت للخبز أتوق *
*ووللطعام أشتقتُ أزوق *
*خيروني فكنتُ كثوبٍ ممزوق *​ 
*أطعموني وحاولوا أن يبعدوك *
*ظنوا أنهم بإبعادي عنك أكرموك *
*إنفلتُّ من ايدي العُتاة وهم لم يروك *​ 
*أخذت روحي كي لا ُأخطئ. إغفر لمن أهانوك *
*شعبٌ ضال. فسدوا بشرهم. وبكل أعمالهم أتعبوك *
*أعلنت حبك لهم. طريق البر أنرت. وهم بعنادٍ رفضوك *​ 
*لستَ ببعيد سيدي بل حافظ ُ لكل من تبعوك *
*ُتخلص نفسي بقوة من أيدي من َعصوك *
*الكل يصمت الكل يقف. هنا ملك الملوك *​ 
*مسيحي حي. لا يقدروا أن يهذموك*
*أخذوا جسـدي. وعن روحي لم يأخـذوك*
*اخذوا التراب. وعن إستقبالك لي لم يمنعوك *​ 
*يفكروا يخططوا أعمالهم عند مشيئتك لن تعوق *
*لك الكلمة الأخيرة وعلى بنيك شفوق *
*ُأحبك يا من على الكل تفوق *​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*مسيحي حي. لا يقدروا أن يهذموك*
*أخذوا جسـدي. وعن روحي لم يأخـذوك*
*اخذوا التراب. وعن إستقبالك لي لم يمنعوك *​ 
 كلمات رائعه 
زي ما ديما عودتنا استاذ فريدي
تسلم ايدك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جميله جداااا


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*ُأحبك يا من على الكل تفوق*


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 أكتوبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *مسيحي حي.
> 
> 
> 
> طوبى له...*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلمات رائعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى استاذنا كلمات اكثر من رااائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*



 
لستَ ببعيد سيدي بل حافظ ُ لكل من تبعوك 
ُتخلص نفسي بقوة من أيدي من َعصوك 
الكل يصمت الكل يقف. هنا ملك الملوك ​


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
كلمات رائعة كالعادة استاذ فريدى

شكراااا لييييك جداااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BITAR (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلمات وتأملات اكثر من رائعة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2010)

رووووووووعه يا فريدى
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخذت روحي كي لا ُأخطئ. إغفر لمن أهانوك *
> *شعبٌ ضال. فسدوا بشرهم. وبكل أعمالهم أتعبوك *
> *أعلنت حبك لهم. طريق البر أنرت. وهم بعنادٍ رفضوك *​
> *لستَ ببعيد سيدي بل حافظ ُ لكل من تبعوك *
> ...








​
*بصراحة رررررررررررررائعة
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مسيحي حي. لا يقدروا أن يهذموك
أخذوا جسـدي. وعن روحي لم يأخـذوك
اخذوا التراب. وعن إستقبالك لي لم يمنعوك 


كلمات اكثر من رائعه

تسلم الايادي اخي الحبيب​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلامك رائع كالعادة​*


----------



## صوت الرب (2 أكتوبر 2010)

المزامير 91
لأَنَّكَ قُلْتَ: [أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ مَلْجَإِي]


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

كالعاده تأمل أكثر من رائع
يسوع يبارك اعمال يداك
وميرسي لحضرتك وللاستاذ بيتر


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2010)

كلمات اكثر من رائعة عن جد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*



مسيحي حي. لا يقدروا أن يهذموك
أخذوا جسـدي. وعن روحي لم يأخـذوك
اخذوا التراب. وعن إستقبالك لي لم يمنعوك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



يفكروا يخططوا أعمالهم عند مشيئتك لن تعوق 
لك الكلمة الأخيرة وعلى بنيك شفوق 
ُأحبك يا من على الكل تفوق 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*
*روعة أ/ فريدى*
*تسلم ايدك*
*يسوع يقوى قلمك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*لك الكلمة الأخيرة وعلى بنيك شفوق 
ُأحبك يا من على الكل تفوق *

*كلمات اكثر من راااائعة*
*مرسي ليك استاذي*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

كالعادة اخي فريدة

مبدع في اختيار كواضعك

وكلماتك

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال استاذي*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا للكلمات الجميله جدا

الرب يبارككم يا غااالى​*


----------



## ponponayah (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلمات جميلة جداا
ميرسى لحضرتك
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوة اوى يا استاذى  يسوع يبركك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*وااااااااااااااو روعة اوى استاذ فريدى
كلامك كالعادة روعة وفوق الروعة
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 أكتوبر 2010)

راءعة يا استاذنا
تسلم ايدك


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع كالعاادة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مبقتش اعرف اعلق على كلماتك يا استاذنا بتاخد اتباس من حاجة بتلمسك وبتعمل موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> *لك الكلمة الأخيرة وعلى بنيك شفوق
> ُأحبك يا من على الكل تفوق *


*شكرا يا غالي الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------

